# No Explode new formula sucks



## Magnum (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok, I am new to the site and have my first question.  I have been taking BSN's NO explode for a long time.  Like since it came on the market.  I recently bought 3 large tubs just like I always do. 
     Problem is, it is now makimg me sick to my stomach.  It has never done this before. 

Has anyone else experienced this??????? 
Any other good pre-workouts out there???
I really liked the stuff but now cant stand it!!!

New guy,
Magnum


----------



## bronco (Nov 6, 2014)

I tried no explode around 8 years ago. It really sucked imo, never made me sick to my stomach though.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 6, 2014)

The supplement industry is a joke.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 6, 2014)

i got a free sample of that stuff, and the only explosion that came from it was on the toilet.....i'd stick with black coffee


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 6, 2014)

That stuff gave me the worst bloat in the world....like I thought I was going to have to schedule a visit with the gi doc


----------



## JOMO (Nov 6, 2014)

Are you cycling on and off? Coffee for me, all those pwo make me shyt my brains out.


----------



## cotton2012 (Nov 6, 2014)

Never liked any formula, what will explode is your shaker...


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 6, 2014)

What the **** is No-Explode? Sounds like some kind of drink that helps cure premature ejaculation.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 6, 2014)

Magnum said:


> Ok, I am new to the site and have my first question.  I have been taking BSN's NO explode for a long time.  Like since it came on the market.  I recently bought 3 large tubs just like I always do.
> Problem is, it is now makimg me sick to my stomach.  It has never done this before.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this???????
> ...



I tried the old N.O. Xplode.
I tried the 2.0 N.O. Xplode.
I haven't tried the latest revamp.

Didn't care for the first two and I've tried a TON of pre's.

My favorite PRE stack right now is:

1 serving of Pre Jym (love the ingredients, love the clean energy, not just a caffeine rush)
1 serving of Hemavol (non-stim pre (no caffeine), excellent for pumps)

This initially sold me on Jym:





I just recently purchased Scream (bodybuilding.com house brand) due to getting a little tired of the two Pre Jym flavors that I've been using for about 6 months now. The profile is similar but not sure yet on the flavor/effects yet.


----------



## Jayjay770 (Nov 18, 2014)

I actually found the new formula to be alright. It wasn't the best pre-workout i ever taken. I really liked the taste of the fruit punch flavor.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFfZGDn3Zjs&list=UUTfE4fLcu0UPIof6kxqIXTg


----------



## Smitherine (Nov 21, 2014)

The real question is Why in the Hell did it take you this long to realize NO Xplod sucks?


----------

